# IC and Nitrous



## duben inc (Oct 31, 2002)

What would be the benefits of running a Intercooler with a 50 shot of nitrous in a GA? Would the IC rob you of power when not using the nitrous? Would there be any gains while using it? I did a search but found no definitive answer. Also, on a side note what are the better nitrous controlers, and do any of them have a "progressive" feature. I'm thinking less refills if you just use enough to beat the guy your racing.


----------



## sathid (May 22, 2003)

IC's are used to cool intake temps, mostly from turbo and supercharged intakes (cant think of any other reasons off the top of my head).
why would you want one on a n/a motor?
it wouldn't do anything because the intake temp couldn't be much higher than the air passing through the IC (i mean through the fins, not INSIDE the cooler). and in order for a heat transfer to take place, there has to be an energy difference (i.e. temperature).
since there isn't one, at least, not with a CIA installed, all the IC would do, would create a restriction in the intake , and hence slow the air down....losing you power.
the NOS, interestingly enough, would actually cool you intake temps.
i have heard, but dont quote me on this, that the GA16DE would take a 50-70hp shot of nos in stock form.
you need to look at what type of nos system u want. there are different types, and all have thier application.
you would also need some kind of ecu mod so that when u hit the nos u dont lean your engine out and seize it or blow it or something.

hope this helps


----------



## duben inc (Oct 31, 2002)

hmmm... so your saying that the intercooler provides benefits because it lowers the incoming air temp (this I knew) but the higher temp of the engine bay in turbo and scharged motors makes this usefull, and wouldnt do much for a NA engines. The nitrous would lower the intake plenty. I see now... 
I agree about the 50-75 shot, thats what I've gathered from this forum. However, whats preventing running a higher shot, say 100? Doesnt the GA have stock forged internals, making it quite strong?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*HUH*

Is this on a turbo car? 

Anyway the Internals of the GA have safely handeled a 50 shot. No one has tried a 100 shot that I know of. Although project 200 is holding 233 WHP on stock internals.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i dont think you can intercool a n/a, there would be no point, with nitrous, you just have the safety kit to make it better, like purge valve, bottle warmer, etc.. but you can't ic a nitrous kit at least i dont think so


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Right.*

I figured I'd ask. Many people have had silly ideas like running an IC on your intake. I never assume I know what people are talking about, every time I do I am wrong.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

haha, at least i believe he is talkin bout intercooling a N/A car... i could be wrong


----------



## duben inc (Oct 31, 2002)

Right, it is a goofy idea, but it was one of those "what if". Not like I got an IC coming in the mail. lol.


----------



## sathid (May 22, 2003)

yeah no probs mate. only way ppl ever learn is by asking right 

i once thought i had come up with an awesome idea, but before i mentioned it on a forum, i read in a magasine, that it wasn't a new idea.
the idea - water spray on an intercooler.

lol - could have been embarrasing if i had come out guns blazing claiming i'd thought it up. lol

then there was the brake temp idea....
lol

anyway, the moral of the story is, if your curious about something, no matter how stupid it sounds, then ask away.
and if anyone gives u a rev about it, then thats thier problem.

troy


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: HUH*



wes said:


> *Is this on a turbo car?
> 
> Anyway the Internals of the GA have safely handeled a 50 shot. No one has tried a 100 shot that I know of. Although project 200 is holding 233 WHP on stock internals. *


Well actually, a friend of mine has a friend down in FL (actually they're both down there) that ran a 100 shot on his B13 XE for a while and didn't blow anything up. I think he only got a few runs in ( like < 20 ). I don't remember the details exactly, but I'm sure he upgraded the fuel pump and all that stuff. Slapped on some slicks and ran like a high 12sec, maybe low 13sec 1/4 mile.


----------



## duben inc (Oct 31, 2002)

About that 233hp on the project 200... thats about the equivalent to a 100 shot, perhaps with a progressive controler one could do that. Is it the immediate surge of nitrous thats hard on engines, making one not able to spray (nitrous) as much as you could boost (turbo/s. charged), considering you have BOV/ fuel pump/ all the needed component upgrades. Or is it something else?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Upgraded fuel pump and I/H/E. That's what it was.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

BTW, this is pretty much what I have planned for the sentra right now. I'll probably put it back on insurance in January or so, get a bigger fuel pump, an NX wet kit, and see what I can blow up


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*intercooling and boosting*

I had thought about an na intercooler. Now I understand (duh) why it's just a heavy chunk of metal with no purpose on an na car!
Like the air in it would be the same temp as the air "cooling" it. So no cooling is actually taking place and you wasted $ and weight.
The reason for it on the turbo/supercharger vehicles is not because of higher engine/bay temps it's because when you compress air it becomes hotter due to the compression itself and the waste side of the turbo gets as hot as your EGT on top of the compression heat!!! So don't forget to insulate your turbo too!
Physics sucks! (that's my motto, especially if your space suit tears, then it really really sucks!~)


----------

